# 135g mixed african setup UPDATE



## AKAmikeross (Nov 5, 2012)

Lots have changed over the last few months... few updates on scape and fish.


----------



## bingerz (Mar 3, 2011)

beautiful fish! love the rock work!


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

Just cruising bca's older posts and was wondering about any updates mike?


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

Ya you should have both tanks setup by now!!! Where the pictures???


----------

